# Hi All...Newbie here :)



## Mirakulous (May 5, 2009)

Hi.

New to the forum, first post, though been a member a week or so, and been browsing reading topics for a few months now.

I'll be honest, I was originally looking to buy a BMW 330ci, but seen as my dad went and bought a 55 plate one, I decided, that I would buy it off him in a few years, at a good price (knowing its been well looked after!) as I cant (well I can) afford it really or justify it with insurance etc etc; at this time.....................So I decided on a TT.

Believe me, it's not a compromise at all, always loved the TT, simply a classic. Looking to get a coupe, but would be swayed by a conv with baseball interior if it came along!! But, I digress............

Anyway, having read loads of threads/topics on here now, I have REALLY caught the bug, and am well up for joining you all in the TT world. I hope it will be soon, but (luckily) after reading this forum, I'm not gonna rush getting one, I'm gonna try and wait for the 'right' one if that is possible................

Dont worry, I'm not gonna be one of those hit and run merchants... , you know...sign up, make one post...then MOD EDIT leave  
Nah, I'm looking to join the fun, in a TT, on the road and on here too. I want to come to meets etc; and just get right on this thing.

Anyway, I'm gonna post a topic (might be now or tomorrow sometime) in the MK1 forum, just for some general help/opinions from some of you lot.
I tend to write long posts (as u can see ) but, just the way I am.......

BTW, coming from the VeeDub scene, though I wasn't really in the scene so to speak, just had a vision for a MkIII Golf, that I made happen, about to sell that car, though I dont really want to, just doesnt make sense to keep it, as it is more money ie; tax,insurance, MOT etc etc; and I also have a 2005 T5 Transporter LWB with 19's for work  So have to get rid of my baby, as it's costing me money and am lacking space 

Anyway, this is my official hello [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Long hello :lol: :wink:

Welcome to the forum buddy, hope you find the right TT for you. Keep an eye out in our For Sale section as there are some really nice MK1s down there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,might want to edit some of the language though :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi And welcome to the forum.

Just to say I had to edit your post... can you keep the swearing to the flame room


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going until you find the right TT http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

